# Grand Wailea, Maui



## PDXGolfer (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone stayed at the Grand Wailea (Waldorf Astoria) in Maui recently?  Looking for feedback, positive and negative.  We're considering whether to use some (well, quite a bit more than some) hotel points for a one or two night stay to bridge the gap between our week in Kaanapali and our weekday flight back home next spring.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 6, 2015)

I have never stayed there so I don't know what the rooms are like, but the resort is fabulous.  We always go for spa treatments when we are on Maui.  Their spa is the best!


----------



## jlp879 (Sep 6, 2015)

A good internet resource for non-timeshare stays is always Tripadvisor.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...aldorf_Astoria_Resort-Wailea_Maui_Hawaii.html


----------



## crf450x (Sep 6, 2015)

We were just there in June and already have 3 days reserved for next June.  We try to open up a few days before or after our week in Maui at either WKORV or MOC to spend at the Grand Wailea. I booked next year in points and it cost 240k in points at 80k a night which sounds like a lot and it is, but Hilton points are only worth 1/4 of SPG points and generally easier to build up. 

The Grand Wailea has so much to offer and truly is a "resort". They have multiple pools on different levels most of which are linked together with slides and mini rapids. There is a water elevator that is truly unique that takes you from the lowest pool all the way up to the highest pool in a sealed chamber and basket where the chamber is filled with water that floats the basket carrying around ten people to the top so you can start your fun all over again down to the lower pool. There is a lazy river to float around in. There is a grotto to get some snacks and cocktails. And my kids favorite is the Tarzan rope swing where they can spend hours jumping off the ledge screaming crazy slogans and trying to backflip off the rope.   Loads of fun!!!

In the many times we have been there we have yet to step foot on the beach there but from what we hear they offer chaise lounges and umbrellas for guests. Each time we go to the Grand Wailea we tell our selves we have to check out the beach but we have so much fun at the resort we just never find time to do that, plus we usually spend most of our time at the beach when we stay at our other TS resorts. We come to Grand Wailea to enjoy the resort and the pools water features. 

If possible I recommend upgrading to the Napua club level. Being Hilton Honors Diamond does not automatically upgrade to the Napua Level but it is possible to pay for the upgrade and it includes an exclusive wing that requires card access, with decent breakfast, afternoon tea and cookies and evening hors d'eouvres with cocktails with very generous pours. 

We can't wait to get back there!!!


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 6, 2015)

We spent five days there late last November using Hilton points.  It is truly a high end luxury experience with impeccable service.  As one small example, they provide each guest with a complimentary cold bottle of water every time you pick up your car at the valet.  (All parking is valet parking.)  The service is so good that almost nothing gets missed.  The rooms are large (our standard room was 640 square feet) and luxurious.

One thing to keep in mind when you are using Hilton points is that five nights cost the same number of points as 4 nights.  That is why we stayed 5 nights instead of only three or four.


----------



## crf450x (Sep 6, 2015)

The service truly is great at the Grand Wailea. As an example on the day we checked in this past June we arrived early so we left all of our luggage with the bellman and the front desk put us in the system so we could get towels and wrist bands to hang out at the pools. We walked to the pool area and couldn't find any seats, then one of the pool guys noticed us looking for seats and found some right in the front row of the main lower pool. He removed some old towels and told us the seats were ours. Great!!!  We had our kids (11&7) sit in the chairs while we went to get towels and wrist bands.  While we were gone a lady comes over to tell my kids to move from the chairs because they were for their big wedding party and they reserved the whole front row of chairs. My daughter did not give up the seats and told her she would have to wait until we came back but as we were walking back and noticed the lady talking to my kids the same pool guy came back and told the lady that they can't leave towels down on a whole row of chairs and leave for extended periods of time and that the seats are now ours. I wish I had his name. I tried to offer him a tip which he refused. He was very cool and we spoke with him on a few other occasions in passing.  We got a kick out of the wedding party later discussing how someone should have stayed back to guard the complete front row.  Judging by their behavior they did not get on the good side of any of the workers at the resort.


----------



## jnsywg (Sep 7, 2015)

These comments are getting me excited! We are spending the last two nights of our winter Maui trip at the Grand Wailea after 11 nights at the WKORV. I am sure that our two school age kids will love it!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2015)

jnsywg said:


> These comments are getting me excited! We are spending the last two nights of our winter Maui trip at the Grand Wailea after 11 nights at the WKORV. I am sure that our two school age kids will love it!



If you can, go to their spa.  

The first time we went dh was grumbling about why we had to be there an hour ahead of our massage appointments.  Well, after being there he knew why.


----------



## AriMorgan (Sep 8, 2015)

We were just there in May. Wonderful resort. We walked up the ABC store every other day and filled up on snacks, beer, wine etc. 
Wonderful Service and food. The ahi tuna wrap next to the pool was one of my husbands favorite as he has to have it everyday.

Enjoy!


----------



## willowglener (Sep 10, 2015)

The Grand Wailea Spa is the best! I've been there twice. Each time I went an hour before my appointment, and stayed for 2 hours after.


----------



## topdog (Sep 10, 2015)

We went there last year.  It was great, but yes, lt took a lot of points.  Agree that spa is a must there.


----------



## Helios (Sep 18, 2015)

Resort is awesome and the SPA is not to be missed, IMHO.


----------



## luv_maui (Oct 3, 2015)

crf450x said:


> We were just there in June and already have 3 days reserved for next June.  We try to open up a few days before or after our week in Maui at either WKORV or MOC to spend at the Grand Wailea. I booked next year in points and it cost 240k in points at 80k a night which sounds like a lot and it is, but Hilton points are only worth 1/4 of SPG points and generally easier to build up.
> 
> The Grand Wailea has so much to offer and truly is a "resort". They have multiple pools on different levels most of which are linked together with slides and mini rapids. There is a water elevator that is truly unique that takes you from the lowest pool all the way up to the highest pool in a sealed chamber and basket where the chamber is filled with water that floats the basket carrying around ten people to the top so you can start your fun all over again down to the lower pool. There is a lazy river to float around in. There is a grotto to get some snacks and cocktails. And my kids favorite is the Tarzan rope swing where they can spend hours jumping off the ledge screaming crazy slogans and trying to backflip off the rope.   Loads of fun!!!
> 
> ...



We found the chaise lounges fantastic - great view of beach. And, its included in your room price.However, we got there EARLY to get front row beach chaises.  We're talking I think like 6am in the dark.  There was quite the line by the time they opened up.  It was worth the wait in line, they set up 4 for my family.


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Oct 4, 2015)

Awesome!! We were there in May it was amazing. We preferred the adult only area and were very happy with the quiet.


----------



## mj2vacation (Oct 12, 2015)

My wife slipped on the pool deck and suffered a concussion on our first trip to the Grand , I wound up fracturing my neck on our second trip, but we will still go back in a heartbeat.  

That is how awesome the place is...


----------

